# Raiz De Adora (Originalmente Escrito En Castellano Por Gianni Truvianni)



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Unas frases en pensamiento erotico.

Raiz de vuestra caballerosa majestuosidad 
fortaleza de vuestra natura sensualidad 
piel sedosa en toque mio seductor 
placer encantador al sabor 
paladar lujoso de calor

Raiz de mi dulce ilusion 
animadora en carnal fantasia 
beso fuerza de vuestra sangre 
en dureza amorosa 
acarisio con ternura de labios 
su corona en homenaje

Raiz de mi sed 
bebo su miel 
en amor fiel
perla en divinidad
blanca realtad 

Raiz de audaz aventura 
explorando sendero por valles rosados 
pasando mis colinas de sensualidad 
viaje atravesa cerros de dama en acto de dulzura

Raiz de bondad castigas mi deseo
intruzo en jardin mio de paraiso 
serpiente llorando sin temor en selva peligroso 
flotando sobre negra rosa 
lujoria de bogina hermosa


----------

